
Lessons from Failure: Borrowing Tools from Your Neighbors - kw71
http://entrepreneurship.org/resource-center/lessons-from-failure-borrowing-tools-from-your-neighbors.aspx
======
danjayh
Looks like he's an employee at Pearson now, according to Linkedin.

